

Schedule Tasks Easily with Iron.io and StackMob - arschles
https://blog.stackmob.com/2012/12/schedule-tasks-easily-with-iron-io-and-stackmob/

======
josephlord
I wasn't aware of StackMob. They seem to be a bit like Parse but with no API
limits on the free tier (Parse's are pretty high) and better Core Data
integration but a less rich API for doing things like saveEventually (which I
find useful for logging as it should write eventually when network
connectivity is restored even if it is the next run of the app).

I'm going to be implementing my own synchronisation code to allow multiple
users/devices to edit a document at the same time and I'm not sure either of
these platforms (Parse/Stackmob) are really suitable for that and I've read
bad things about UIManagedDocument (iCloud with Core Data) and I want to be
able to share between users too.

Does anyone know any good tutorials for handling these things well on any of
these services or rolling my own server?

~~~
jof
I haven't run across or know of any tutorials on this exact problem, but I
think you're right that you'll end up doing a lot of the synchronization
yourself.

You might check out PubNub and other messaging services. PubNub is a stackmob
partner product that can be added in their marketplace. That would provide for
a component to handle transporting messages and state information between your
document editors.

------
jof
Seems decently useful.

Pretty cool that they can do asynchronous jobs in node, php, go, java, .net,
python, and ruby

